# Les Claypool's Fancy DVD - Concert Review



## JRace (Aug 24, 2006)

Well almost 1 year to the day from when I saw Les and his Fancy Band play live in Vancouver the DVD of the tour was released. The footage is entirely composed of video taken by fans in the audience. The Audio is a mix of both fan recordings and soundboard. The clips were all taken from US dates, with contributions made by many members of the Primus BullBoard.

Well first off the video does look like it was shot with hand held fan camera's. There is some remarkably decent shots, good close ups, steady hands and some decent lighting. On the other hand there is also quite a few low light shakey shots as well. All in all it is very watchable and the audio is very good. The format is 1.33:1. You do get quite the fans perspective with this disc.

Extras include a long collection of Les chatting with the crowd. Something sorely missed form the Vancouver show thanks to some red-neck asshat who decided to boo Claypool and throw a damm glass on stage.
Thanks Jerk.

Les Claypool's Fancy Band is the latests solo project for the bassist/lead member of Primus. THis tour featured many songs form his 2006 CD Of Wales and Woe, as well as songs from Frog Brigade, CCBBB and one very short Priums tease. 

The band includes:
Gabby LaLa on Sitar
Mike Dillon on all sorts of percusion (vibraphone, marimba. etc)
Skerik on Saxaphone
Paula Baldi (from Cake) on Drums

A very eclectic sound with no guitar, dual percusion, a crazy sax player who dresses like the pope, a lead singer who plays bass like no other, the drummer from cake and a sitar (no guiitar olks) played by 5ft nuthin dynamo Gabby LaLa.

Ths disc is great for fans of Claypool, and a must for helping to fill in my foggy memory from the show.


----------

